# 1st Ever Newport Dunes Summer Rally - So. Calif.



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

***Not to be confused with our now annual Southern California Outbackers Fall Rally*...**

The Newport Dunes is having their 1st Annual  Ever RV Rally to be held on June 13th and 14th.

Not an official Outbackers rally, this is just another great opportunity to camp at the Newport Dunes at a group rate of $38.00 per night and to camp with fellow Outbackers









Activities will include: Movies on the Beach, Horseshoe and Volleyball Tournaments, Face Painting, Tie Dye and more!

I spoke with Nick (group sales mgr) and he says that he can give us Outbackers 10-15 sites together, so if you are interested, please let me know ASAP.

Also, just an FYI to save the dates, I have confirmed the dates of October 10th and 11th, 2008 for our So. Calif. Fall Rally and will be announcing it in a seperate thread.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I m sorry Dawn, but you can t have a first annual. It can be the first but its not an annual until you have the second.







Sorry Dawn, one of my pet peeves. You can call it what you want







I ll check my calender









John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> OK, I m sorry Dawn, but you can t have a first annual. It can be the first but its not an annual until you have the second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that better?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

You guys are killing me. The other day I went to Home Depot to buy flowers to plant in the yard. The clerk asked if I wanted Annuals. Should I tell him no since I never had flowers before?









Since Newport Dunes is an RV Resort, how do they have an RV rally? Isn't it just what they do? Anyway, they dates and all sound good to me. Thanks to skippershe, I now have about 6 trips planned to SoCal over the next year.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

These language things intrigue me a bit. I just checked with my good friend who was 5th in her class at the Valparaiso School of Law and Editor in Chief of the Law Review. She says it can go either way. We could call it the First Ever Rally, the Inaugural Rally or we could call it the First Annaul Rally if we plan on having them in future years. She's a lot smarter than me so I don't argue with her.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Thank you for the headsup.

Unfortunately mid to late May and all of June are my busiest work months where I have to be available to my work 24/7.

No can do for the Gonzo's on this one.

October is another thing though.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Cal-Jim's will be checking out for a 2 week trip to Yellowstone at that time. Catch ya next time


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

One more bit of info...

The Dunes is offering rally rates for extended stays up to 2 days prior and 2 days after.

For example, if you would like to arrive on Wednesday, June 11th and leave on Tuesday the 16th, you would still get the $38.00 rate for each night


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I think we are good to go except it is a little early for a definate answer.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> I think we are good to go except it is a little early for a definate answer.


Good. I'd like to see your DW actually walk.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

campmg said:


> I think we are good to go except it is a little early for a definate answer.


Good. I'd like to see your DW actually walk.
[/quote]

I'm missing a private joke, right?

Dawn, we'd love to come but our situation (military obligations) makes it difficult to commit. I'll keep checking back on this one.

Cheers!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Mrs. 3ME was one of the two people who had a cast on their leg. The other one was campmg's DD !!!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> Mrs. 3ME was one of the two people who had a cast on their leg. The other one was campmg's DD !!!


Got it!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Mrs. 3ME was one of the two people who had a cast on their leg. The other one was campmg's DD !!!


Got it!








[/quote]

Nothing sinister about the walking part. She's the lady who fell out of the camper and messed up her leg pretty badly. She's stuck in the cast for months and is a pretty good trooper about the whole thing. Maybe that's just the pain pills.









As for my DD, she's out of the cast this Tuesday. She broke her ankle camping over Labor Day weekend. Odd how both mishaps were Outback related.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> Mrs. 3ME was one of the two people who had a cast on their leg. The other one was campmg's DD !!!


Got it!








[/quote]

Nothing sinister about the walking part. She's the lady who fell out of the camper and messed up her leg pretty badly. She's stuck in the cast for months and is a pretty good trooper about the whole thing. Maybe that's just the pain pills.









As for my DD, she's out of the cast this Tuesday. She broke her ankle camping over Labor Day weekend. Odd how both mishaps were Outback related.








[/quote]

Sounds sinister to me.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am just glad the emergency room didn't notice the handprints on the back of her shirt.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> I am just glad the emergency room didn't notice the handprints on the back of her shirt.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3ME said:


> I am just glad the emergency room didn't notice the handprints on the back of her shirt.


The gloves help too. Did you ever get the rest of that oil off the steps?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gloves? if they don t fit


----------

